# GaryC - Porsche 997?



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Replacement for the current 996 will be the 997. But for the first year or so after the 997 is introduced the 'old' 996 turbo 8) 8) will still be built and sold, gradual model introduction I guess. I know that with Porsche it's evolution rather than revolution (@ BMW :wink: ) but I can't help but think that the 997 looks too similar to the outgoing 996. More a case of a facelift rather than a new model? Everyone seems to aspire to owning a 911 'one day' - are you still on target for one Gary?

I'm looking forward to seeing the new Boxster coupe with DSG 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Replacement for the current 996 will be the 997. But for the first year or so after the 997 is introduced the 'old' 996 turbo 8) 8) will still be built and sold, gradual model introduction I guess. I know that with Porsche it's evolution rather than revolution (@ BMW :wink: ) but I can't help but think that the 997 looks too similar to the outgoing 996. More a case of a facelift rather than a new model? Everyone seems to aspire to owning a 911 'one day' - are you still on target for one Gary?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the new Boxster coupe with DSG 8)


It would be a financial struggle this year and the 997 C4S comes a year after UK shipments start this Sept. That's my goal.

I think it will be worth it for the nicer front end, better quality interior and not least the capcity hike to 3.6 litres I read about - an extra 20hp and more torque. A factory option power hike (sports exhaust, ecu) PSM and DSG (or PDK), and the right tyres (PZR ns) would make the package nigh on perfect.

A 3.2 Boxster Coupe would be more than acceptable too....

Just needs for business environmemt to improve. :?:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I didn't realise that the 997 c4s was over a year away. The worth should be worth it though 

Now that's why I've seen the odd 993 turbo on P & R plates :wink:

Whats PDK?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> I think it will be worth it for the nicer front end, better quality interior and not least the capcity hike to 3.6 litres I read about - an extra 20hp and more torque. A factory option power hike (sports exhaust, ecu) PSM and DSG (or PDK), and the right tyres (PZR ns) would make the package nigh on perfect.


hike to 3.6 litres on the 996? aren't they already 3.6 litres?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will be worth it for the nicer front end, better quality interior and not least the capcity hike to 3.6 litres I read about - an extra 20hp and more torque. A factory option power hike (sports exhaust, ecu) PSM and DSG (or PDK), and the right tyres (PZR ns) would make the package nigh on perfect.
> ...


Yup, I thought they were being increased to 3.8l?

I bet it will be an amazing car, but I am not convinced about the looks. I think I prefer the 996, but it is rapidly growing on me...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

they are still VERY similar to the 996 I suppose but hey, I reckon the 996 is one of the nicest looking 911's going

the nice front round lights on the 997 look nice and retro

thumbs up from me


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

also just read on another page that the 997 pic in the post above is actually a doctored photoshop image 

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Slip of the keys  - yes it goes from 3.6 to 3.8L, and Boxster Coupe is rumoured to go to 3.4L (ie the 'old' 996 capacity) probably detuned to 280hp.

I much prefer the 993 style lights and wings - it makes the front overhang look less 'snouty' and more sporty.

Model intro should follow 996 chronology:

Launch 04: C2, C4, Cab, targa,

05: Turbo (wide body); GT3; C4S; GT2; GT3RS

C4S on 996 came after turbo.

But hey with the exception fo the Targa and Cab (never quite right imho), I could be quite happy with any of them parked outside.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> But hey with the exception fo the Targa and Cab (never quite right imho), I could be quite happy with any of them parked outside.


especially the GT3RS eh gary?!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > But hey with the exception fo the Targa and Cab (never quite right imho), I could be quite happy with any of them parked outside.
> ...


With blue wheels. OHHHHH YES PLEASE  

There is no other car I currently covet more...and I'd just love to punt one around the track. Take alot of catching with those semi racing michelin tyres :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> With blue wheels. OHHHHH YES PLEASE
> 
> There is no other car I currently covet more...and I'd just love to punt one around the track. Take alot of catching with those semi racing michelin tyres :wink:


Me too, along with a weekend pad close to the Nurburgring


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

There was a GT3 (non RS) at Bedford when I was last there. Serious machine, I cannot imagine how good the RS.

Like most, I still aspire to a 911. C4S would be my choice too.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

paulb said:


> There was a GT3 (non RS) at Bedford when I was last there. Serious machine, I cannot imagine how good the RS.
> 
> Like most, I still aspire to a 911. C4S would be my choice too.


Same here 

There was a full race spec GT3 blasting around at Bruntingthorpe on our track day a few weeks back. A mile up the runway - you could still hear it 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I seem to recall that Top Gear had the non RS GT3 going around their track in the wet only marginally behind the full house Turbo. :!: And thats without benefit of 4WD. So one can imagine how well the RS would go in the dry (and warm to get those tyres working)....with a little coaching on that intangible 'getting it moving around in the corners' quality that 911s share with Caterhams.

Yes please.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

paulb said:


> There was a GT3 (non RS) at Bedford when I was last there. Serious machine, I cannot imagine how good the RS.
> 
> Like most, I still aspire to a 911. C4S would be my choice too.


not sure about the C4S but wouldn't say no

I just think the C4 coupe looks much sleeker and more subtle (if you can call a porsche subtle!)

If you are gonna go for something that looks like a Turbo, it might as well be a Turbo IMHO

Although, if anyone would like to donate a C4S to me then I wouldn't kick it out of bed/the garage!


----------

